# Me da igual



## azul84

Não entendi o significado da expressão "_me da igual" _no diálogo abaixo.

- Lucia dice que no te quiere.
- Esa chica me da igual.


----------



## Paraguayan

*tanto faz *

acho que pode ser isso


----------



## azul84

Obrigado Paraguayan,
Como ficaria a segunda frase em português?


----------



## Paraguayan

azul84 said:


> Obrigado Paraguayan,
> Como ficaria a segunda frase em português?


 
Essa garota tanto faz... kkkk... naum tem sentido

acho que _Essa garota naum me interessa ou importa_ (mas no bom sentido)

o qué você acha?


----------



## Paraguayan

me da igual = me dá na mesma ou para mim tanto faz


----------



## Tomby

"Essa garota não me interessa".
Para evitar confusões eu diria "A amizade com essa garota não me interessa".
Em Portugal mudava "garota" por "rapariga" ou "menina". 
Feliz semana!


----------



## spielenschach

O termo garota é também usado em Porugal. Rapariga até nem tanto. Embora se diga, por exemplo, «Uma rapariga bonita; que bonita rapariga!...». 
Se entrarmos na gíria poder - se - ia dizer «Essa garota não me dá piléria nenhuma».
1. *PILÉRIA, *parece-me uma corruptela de Pilhéria, s.f. chiste, facécias. *...* "Uma anedota sem *piléria* nenhuma".


----------



## azul84

Neste fórum é difícil sair com dúvidas!
Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. Agora entendo perfeitamente o sentido da expressão "_me da igual_".
Abraços,


----------



## roxcyn

La frase quiere decir:

Que la chica es como las otras chicas.  
"Es una chica muy normal.  Es como las otras chicas.  No es muy diferente, y no quiero salir con ella."

Chau

Pablo


----------



## MOC

Como se diz em Portugal, "é me igual ao litro" ou "não me aquece nem arrefece"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

MOC said:


> Como se diz em Portugal, "é me igual ao litro" ou *"não me aquece nem arrefece"*


 
Oi galera bela! tudo ok?

Hehehehe muito engraçado isso aí MOC, eu creio que com esse aí nem mais uma dúvida né, azul84. Verdade que todas essas coisas se dizem em portugal? Está muito bom, gostei.

¡Não me aquece nem arrefece!

Bonito.

Ou seja azul84 olhe outra aí. "Ni me va ni me viene". É bem parecida ao "me da igual" Você, isso simplesmente lhe explica que se ela faz o desfaz, isso nem lhe interesa não muda nada em você, não atrapalha a sua atenção, se ela lhe fala, bem se não, também. Se ela vem ou não vem, lhe dá o mesmo: igual. Tudo o que essa pessoas faça não fará mudar seu jeito de ser com ela, ou seu modo de vê-la, e já viu.

Tchau.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola galera bonita!

Estava lendo outros tópicos feitos aqui sobre frases semelhantes, então me encoentrei com "tô nem aí"

Poderia colocar por tanto isto: "tô nem aí com essa garota"

Obrigada, e valem-se as correções, valeu!

Beijos.


----------



## frenchspanish

Como diz "me da igual" em portugues?  Obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

Poderia ser: Não faz mal / Tanto faz / Não tem importância / etc.
Esperemos outras expressões.


----------



## Mangato

da-me igual


----------



## Outsider

"Tanto faz", "tanto se me dá".


----------



## MOC

O "dá-me igual" sugerido pelo Mangato também serve. É aliás o que eu utilizaria. Mas as outras sugestões são também válidas e há obviamente muitas mais.


----------



## Naticruz

Voy del brazo de Outsider y si quiero dar más fuerza a mi contestación podré añadir: «*tanto se me dá, como se me deu». *Esto acá por Lisboa.
Mejores saludos


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> Voy del brazo de Outsider y si quiero dar más fuerza a mi contestación podré añadir: «*tanto se me dá, como se me deu». *Esto acá por Lisboa.
> Mejores saludos


«*tanto se me dá, como se me deu»*
Esta frase creo que vendría a ser como "me importa un pepino" o "me importa un bledo", que significan (en un tono popular) "me da igual".
¡Boa noite!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> «*tanto se me dá, como se me deu»*
> Esta frase creo que vendría a ser como "me importa un pepino" o "me importa un bledo", que significan (en un tono popular) "me da igual".
> ¡Boa noite!
> TT.


Exactamente TT
Un abrazo

EDITO: ¿Y también «me importa un pimento», no?


----------



## Tomby

También; es verdad.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> También; es verdad.


 
«pepino» «pimento»...Ya no falta todo para degustar una buena ensalada 

Buenas noches


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> «pepino» «pimento»...Ya no falta casi nada para degustar una buena ensalada
> 
> Buenas noches


Você tecla desde Lisboa? Então falta a alface. Não sei, dizem que os habitantes de Lisboa (cidade antiga e senhorial) são alfacinhas. 
¡Dulces sueños! 
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Ou uma expressão de uso bastante comum que ainda não foi referida: 'é-me indiferente'.
Boa noite para todos também

Carfer


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Em português:

a) Eu não me importo
b)Eu não ligo a mínima.
c)Tanto faz para mim.
d)Idem
e)Eu não me preocupo
f) Não tô nem ai.(jovens usam muito)

São algumas opções(Brasil)
Espero ajude.


----------



## Wagner Roberto Fadini

Daqui do Brasil entendemos que esse termo significa: "*Eu não me importo"   ou ainda  "Tanto faz como tantofez"*
*ESpero que ajude*



frenchspanish said:


> Como diz "me da igual" em portugues? Significa "I don't mind" em Ingles. Obrigada!


----------



## Alandria

Dá na mesma...


----------



## QueYoSepa

Como se diz "me da igual" em português? É uma expressão de espanhol que quer dizer que o resultado de uma decisão não me importa...

¿Como se dice "me da igual" en portugués? Es una expresión de español que quiere decir que el resultado de una decisión no me importa.

Gracias/Obrigada

(desculpe se meu português é dificil de compreender, sou falante nativa do inglês.)


----------



## Carfer

_'É-me indiferente', 'Para mim, tanto faz', 'Para mim é igual', 'Para mim vai dar ao mesmo'._


----------



## MOC

Outras: "Dá-me igual"; "É-me igual"

Dependendo do contexto poderá ser também "Tanto (me) faz".


----------



## Mangato

Acho que no Brasil diziam   _isso tanto faz_


----------



## Alandria

"Dá na mesma" é a minha favorita.

E no Brasil, estas sugestões do Carfer também funcionam:

_'Pra mim, tanto faz', 'Pra mim é igual', 'Pra mim vai dar *n*o mesmo'._


----------



## olivinha

Mais aqui e aqui.


----------



## Sonhadora

MOC said:


> Como se diz em Portugal, "é me igual ao litro" ou "não me aquece nem arrefece"


De onde vem a expressão "é-me igual ao litro"? Ao litro de quê?


----------



## Carfer

Sonhadora said:


> De onde vem a expressão "é-me igual ao litro"? Ao litro de quê?



Tanto dá, a qualquer litro . E duvido que alguém saiba de onde vem. Possivelmente da mesma lógica que leva os alemães a dizer "_Das ist mir Wurst" _(isso para mim é chouriço), os franceses _"Ça me fait une belle jambe!" _(isso faz-me uma bela perna)_._ou os ingleses_ 'I don't give a shit' _(não dou uma merda por isso)_. _Que acha? Que íamos destoar e dizer alguma coisa mais inteligente? __ Cá por mim, '_estou-me nas tintas!_'


----------



## Sonhadora

Carfer said:


> Tanto dá, a qualquer litro . E duvido que alguém saiba de onde vem. Possivelmente da mesma lógica que leva os alemães a dizer "_Das ist mir Wurst" _(isso para mim é chouriço), os franceses _"Ça me fait une belle jambe!" _(isso faz-me uma bela perna)_._ou os ingleses_ 'I don't give a shit' _(não dou uma merda por isso)_. _Que acha? Que íamos destoar e dizer alguma coisa mais inteligente?  Cá por mim, '_estou-me nas tintas!_'


 Obrigada pela resposta! E esta "estar-se nas tintas" também é boa, não a sabia eu!


----------



## spielenschach

> "Tanto faz", "tanto se me dá".


Concordo, feliz páscoa


----------

